# Problem! Help me root my buddies charge



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm a nexus owner, but I'm trying to root my friends charge.

I downloaded Odin 1.8.2 (.rar) and his computer is saying i have to choose a program to open Odin... when I dl'd it at my house on my computer it opened right up. I know someone here can help me, thanks a ton

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Were you able to extract it on your friends computer? If not you need to download winrar to extract it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Ahhh, OK. I got 7zip and couldn't do anything with it, but that's definitely what I needed to hear, should get me where I need to go. Thanks man, when I get back to the computer I'll hit you up with a thanks

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

Yo. Guys thanks for helping me get this phone rooted. My computer is a little outta date and lacking in a lot of areas. But we were able to get it rooted and gummycharged.. I'm digging it. Used to think throwbot (bestfriend since 8th grade) was a total nerd! Haha! Jk! But I'm addicted already. Thanks for input and ideas to get my charge rooted! Word!


----------



## Endless2232 (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad you got it working. This is probably more than you want to hear right now but GummyCharged is outdated and not supported anymore. There are much newer roms that are actively being worked on. If you look in the development section you will see the most current options. I recommend tweaked 2.0, but eclipse is a great ROM too. If you can get your buddy to help you or if you have questions on how to use anything just let us know. We will try to help.


----------



## mikeyscharged (Apr 21, 2012)

Endless2232 said:


> Glad you got it working. This is probably more than you want to hear right now but GummyCharged is outdated and not supported anymore. There are much newer roms that are actively being worked on. If you look in the development section you will see the most current options. I recommend tweaked 2.0, but eclipse is a great ROM too. If you can get your buddy to help you or if you have questions on how to use anything just let us know. We will try to help.


Word.. I appreciate it. Yea the more I learn about it, the cooler my phone will get. Ill definetly hit you up if I have any questions. 
Thanks man


----------

